# Rhinestone wedding heat transfers



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Evening all......

Have a customer looking for a rhinestone/rhinestud design that says Just Married......
Does anyone know where I can find these besides Ebay?

TIA
Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

check with Dalco Home Page


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think the problem might be the minimum required...check with airwaves or verstranz...maybe they can do custom set for small minimum...doubt you will find one already made..but I have so wrong so often...someone will surely correct me


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cuttingedge,try e-bay. I'm getting ready to order for a customer. The co. is in Gig harbor,WA. It's listed under iron on bling. the co. seems to do a lot of wedding transfers, in rhinestones.
Mike


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You can make these your self, do a search under rhinestone transfer lessons, on the forum here, if you need help, just post here and I will answer anyones questions about Rhinestones .


----------



## pavecrystal (Jul 16, 2008)

I can easily do one for you. I currently have an Ebay store (stores.ebay.com.sg/*Pave*-*Crystal*-*Inspirations)* with several items to choose from but it contains only completed t-shirts and tanks. If it's only the motif you need I can make up one very quickly for you by hand. If you have a specific font in mind let me know.

Susan


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I can also help with this , my earlier post, i didnt think we were allowed to say we could help,,
but oh boy can i help, I make Rhinestone Transfers,, almost 24-7,, let me know if you need anything in the future.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

several of us do this...post a location for you so the closest one can contact any one wanting a template or motif


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

$1.99 for Just Married, Bride, Groom, Bridesmaid, etc.....all at Michaels or Hobby Lobby. This is the everyday price too.

Katrina


----------

